# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Refrigerate Seachem Flourish?



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

I noticed on the Seachem website that Flourish should be refrigerated after opening. I have a bottle that I have been using for over a month without refrigeration - Should I throw away this bottle?


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

I noticed on the Seachem website that Flourish should be refrigerated after opening. I have a bottle that I have been using for over a month without refrigeration - Should I throw away this bottle?


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

Nope...should be fine in my opinion.

Mike

100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

My plantex fungus up if I didn't refrigerated it.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.75
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Flourish can develop algae and possibly fungus(not positive) when non-refrigerated. It is less likely if the bottle is kept in a dark place.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Feb 3, 2003)

Keeping it in a dark place has been fine for me. When I refrigerated my Plantex CSM solution, I noticed quite a bit of precipitate. Now that I keep it at room temperature, most of the elements stay in solution.

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------

